# new filesystem creation



## dbsmith (Mar 19, 2009)

What is the default fstype in BSD and what others are available?
What are the commands to create a new filesystem (slices) and mirror these to another drive?

thank you
derek


----------



## sossego (Mar 19, 2009)

The default filesystem is UFS2. Ext2/3, Reiser, XFS are available. Look in boot/defaults/loader.conf.

You'll have to mount the drive. Use fdisk/sfdisk to mount and write the partitions. Add the mount points in /etc/fstab.
I'm hoping someone else comes along and helps you a little further.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2009)

The handbook 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/disks-adding.html


----------



## tangram (Mar 19, 2009)

This hardly and Howtos&FAQs entry. Do use the appropriate forum entry next time


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 19, 2009)

Moved.


----------



## vivek (Mar 19, 2009)

Use sysinstall to create partitions and format 2nd hard disk. Make sure you have backup, just in case...


----------

